# oh that grain!



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

These sumac shooters are always grained outrageously. I shaped this one to fall into my hand perfectly and is baby butt smooth. Finished with 2 coats of tung oil so far and a few more to go.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Whoa!!
Love it!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Quentin, I love it....I keep raiding the Sumac patches around here. It is a pretty fuzzy wood but man, is it ever nice!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What a FABULOUS little shooter!!!

Great work!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers ..Q


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

That is beautiful !!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Unreal.....its dreamy bud. Shape only outdone by the grain.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome buddy!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh that grain !


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Love those Sumac grains and the finger hook. Looks very comfortable. Thanks for sharing, Quentin.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That looks real good
Cheerio


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Wow, she is a keeper.
Nice work


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

Is it strange that I'm getting hungry looking at that catty?


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That is wild


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Wow that is nice grain figure


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

That is a beauty!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

I am SOOO happy to see the flood of natural forks on this forum. I like the tech but naturals built with ergo and grain such as yours are eye candy.

Say, let's have another vote to have two categories on the slingshot of the month contest...naturals and "other".

Cah we take another vote to divide the two types? It is simply not logical to judge horses and cows in the same county fair contest, and naturals and "other" gems are certainly a world of difference. That would be more fair to all entries/nominations. I can't see where something that takes many days.on end to make in the same category as something which took only hours or maybe a day to make. I am not discounting naturals by a long shot (pun intended) for I LOVE them, especially as of late with the ergo and grain etc.. as this baby pictured above has...and certainly won't discount any 'gem' which is festooned with laminations, core, you know, "schmaltz and fluff: either.

Whatcha say??

Chuck


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

If you'd like to discuss SSOTM then you should do it in the "SSOTM Discussion" post, not hijack another post to do it.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I really wanta try working with sumac. U did a great job on this. Love the shape and design. Gorgeous slingshot. Where's the best place to get some sumac?


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Its really interesting wood


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

beautiful bit of grain porn right there


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

It looks unreal! Great work on shaping.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I have been gone for a bit but am back again and wanted to thank everybody for the kind words and feed back. This one went to my cousin and he absolutely loves it. And Chuck, take your back handed compliments someplace else. You have no idea how much time I put into the shooters I make or anything else.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It reminds me to the idea of perfection. The wood is stunning and the craftmanship, the shape, too.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you so much Bob, I appreciate the comment greatly, have a great day


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Sweet! Once again, if not for SSOTM I would have missed this one.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Susi said:


> I am SOOO happy to see the flood of natural forks on this forum. I like the tech but naturals built with ergo and grain such as yours are eye candy.
> 
> Say, let's have another vote to have two categories on the slingshot of the month contest...naturals and "other".
> 
> ...


 http://slingshotforum.com/topic/32464-vote-for-ssotm-changes/


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks beanflip


----------

